# Video _ Shooting the Browning Hi Power in .40 S&W



## duelist1954 (Oct 8, 2011)

In this video we shoot the classic Browning Hi-Power, but, rather than 9mm, this Hi-Power is chambered in .40 S&W.

Shooting the Browning Hi-Power 40 S-W.mov - YouTube


----------

